# Pet Remedy or Feliway



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I was hoping you lovely lot would share your thoughts on which is better out of Pet Remedy or Feliway diffusers, or are they both much of a muchness.

After Clyde's trip to the vets yesterday for what they suspect is idiopathic cystitis I'd like to see what I can do to help reduce any stress him and Bonnie may have. After describing some of their behaviour to the vets she said "you have stressy cats"! That's me told


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pet Remedy for me any day and I've tried both all over the house.

I think they work in different ways:
the feliway seems to boost confidence (in my lot anyway)
and the pet remedy is more calming

I've actually just given away all my feliways to a rescue.

Holly has symptoms of idiopathic cystits and we use the diffusers, spot on and cystophan regularly (on her) and in stressful times such as Christmas bonfire night or guests we add in the treats and some royal canin calm.

I also use the spot on, treats and pet remedy spray (in basket and car) for vet visits for all of them.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Feliway did nothing here but I think it can work for some and not others - the Pet Remedy was OK (but does have quite a strong smell which seems to be like marmite ie love it / hate it!)

I use Royal Canin Calm for Mia - it's been working really well but she's stopped eating as much recently and I've def noticed her going a bit downhill stress wise. I've just started her back on Zyklene to see if I can get her a bit happier again

@huckybuck what are the spot on's like to apply please - these sound good but I can't get a flea treatment on her so not sure if it would be a total non-starter?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Pet Remedy works best for us too and Popcorn becomes very agressive on vets trips so HB kindly sent us some of each and I can say She was much better and we used it alongside the spot on and calming treats!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Feliway did nothing here but I think it can work for some and not others - the Pet Remedy was OK (but does have quite a strong smell which seems to be like marmite ie love it / hate it!)
> 
> I use Royal Canin Calm for Mia - it's been working really well but she's stopped eating as much recently and I've def noticed her going a bit downhill stress wise. I've just started her back on Zyklene to see if I can get her a bit happier again
> 
> @huckybuck what are the spot on's like to apply please - these sound good but I can't get a flea treatment on her so not sure if it would be a total non-starter?


The spot on is an oil and I would warm it first so they can't sense the temperature difference. I tend to do Holly's when she eating and she normally just carries on. She sometimes will give a twitch but that's about all and after a minute or two has forgotten about it. I think they start to work fairly quickly but also wear off after the week is almost up. I always imagine the flea spot ons to evaporate on the skin and feel cold and wonder if this is why they hate them?

@Lilylass if you wanted to try one I would be happy to send one up to you. They come in packs of three usually (3 weeks cover).


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Feliway had the opposite effect here - a very stressy, calling queen sprayed up the wall right next to it. I haven't tried Pet Remedy diffusers but have used Beaphar spot on, which, apart from my husband saying that the cats smelt of gone off aftershave, worked okay.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Pet Remedy for me any day and I've tried both all over the house.
> 
> I think they work in different ways:
> the feliway seems to boost confidence (in my lot anyway)
> ...


Thanks @huckybuck that's helpful. I would have said my two were skitty but the more I think about what vet said perhaps she's right and they are stress. We've had them from 13 weeks the household comings and goings haven't changed but if someone other than me comes into the house they hide, loud noises they hide, even the toaster popping send them running. They weren't like this when they were little so I'm not sure what's caused it. Bonnie is slightly braver than Clyde but even my coughing sent them scuttling tonight.



Lilylass said:


> Feliway did nothing here but I think it can work for some and not others - the Pet Remedy was OK (but does have quite a strong smell which seems to be like marmite ie love it / hate it!)
> 
> I use Royal Canin Calm for Mia - it's been working really well but she's stopped eating as much recently and I've def noticed her going a bit downhill stress wise. I've just started her back on Zyklene to see if I can get her a bit happier again
> 
> ...





popcornsmum said:


> Pet Remedy works best for us too and Popcorn becomes very agressive on vets trips so HB kindly sent us some of each and I can say She was much better and we used it alongside the spot on and calming treats!


@popcornsmum I'll look into the spot on treatment


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> The spot on is an oil and I would warm it first so they can't sense the temperature difference. I tend to do Holly's when she eating and she normally just carries on. She sometimes will give a twitch but that's about all and after a minute or two has forgotten about it. I think they start to work fairly quickly but also wear off after the week is almost up. I always imagine the flea spot ons to evaporate on the skin and feel cold and wonder if this is why they hate them?
> 
> @Lilylass if you wanted to try one I would be happy to send one up to you. They come in packs of three usually (3 weeks cover).


mmmm sounds interesting - I've never really bothered to look at them before as I know what she's like with the flea ones! Thanks for the offer  - I'll see if I can get hold of them and may take you up on that if not!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@Jayne31 personally I don't think it's unpleasant but I do know some peope can't stand it! It's .... not quite sure how to describe it ..... 'herby' - a bit of a mix (and I'm sure different people will smell it differently as we're bound to pick up the various ingredients differently).

I'm also pretty sure that the smell does die down a bit (or maybe you just get used to it!) after a week or so

It's been ages since I've used it but might just go & order a new refill to see if that'll help here as well!

ETA quite well priced on VioVet just now https://www.viovet.co.uk/Pet_Remedy_Essential_Calming_Products/c6269/?pk_campaign=AdWords-1310&pk_kwd=pet remedy&oa_matchtype=e&oa_advert=3689&oa_network=g&gclid=CMHW1IGfpcoCFdVAGwod2dcPOA or not too bad on Amazon if you don't need anything else to get to the free delivery on VV. Refills cheap here http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/pet-r...ontent=11837&gclid=CJniuPGfpcoCFUeVGwodCygKEQ


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My recommendation is for Zylkene.....I buy the 450mg capsules and split them, but aim for 3 doses out of a capsule rather than 6. Mitzy responds to a single dose by getting all smoochy  and if I give it regularly she is definitely more calm and confident.
I cant say I notice any improvement with feliway, and maybe not even with pet remedy plug in but I do keep that one going and also use the spray.
If you want to try the Beaphar then you can buy the dog version as it is EXACTLY the same as the cat version just double the dose. I use a needle free syringe to split the liquid evenly
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...RS0&_nkw=beaphar+spot+on+calming+dog&_sacat=0
They do a spray in the same range for another option


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> @Jayne31 personally I don't think it's unpleasant but I do know some peope can't stand it! It's .... not quite sure how to describe it ..... 'herby' - a bit of a mix (and I'm sure different people will smell it differently as we're bound to pick up the various ingredients differently).
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that the smell does die down a bit (or maybe you just get used to it!) after a week or so
> 
> ...


Well I guess I won't know until I try! Thanks for the links



Paddypaws said:


> My recommendation is for Zylkene.....I buy the 450mg capsules and split them, but aim for 3 doses out of a capsule rather than 6. Mitzy responds to a single dose by getting all smoochy  and if I give it regularly she is definitely more calm and confident.
> I cant say I notice any improvement with feliway, and maybe not even with pet remedy plug in but I do keep that one going and also use the spray.
> If you want to try the Beaphar then you can buy the dog version as it is EXACTLY the same as the cat version just double the dose. I use a needle free syringe to split the liquid evenly
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...RS0&_nkw=beaphar+spot+on+calming+dog&_sacat=0
> They do a spray in the same range for another option


I'll have a look at these as well. It would be good to see them confident and relaxed around other people rather than just me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have thought about trying one of those CDs "scary noises for dogs" for helping with puppy training as my lot are awful with fireworks. They do all sorts of noises on them and start off barely audible and work up. They might be worth a try.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clix-Noises-and-Sounds-CD/dp/B005LFOVWW

Mine weren't phased by noises at all and are still pretty good but they definitely are more jumpy as they get older I think it's because the HB house is generally a fairly quiet one


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I do think that the quieter the household, the more likely the cats are to become scared of unusual noises/visitors.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I think they work in different ways:
> the feliway seems to boost confidence (in my lot anyway)
> and the pet remedy is more calming


This seems to be the differentiation here. With the proviso that I notice the PetRemedy is having an effect when it's on, but I only notice the effect the Feliway has had when it runs out.

I have Feliway on permanently (in the cat room where Flicka hangs out a lot when awake or stressed) and then use PetRemedy (in the kitchen, where Flicka is fed and sleeps) occasionally in the evenings when I need Flicka to be kept extra calm e.g. when I'm doing rodent things for extended amounts of time to save her crying the other side of the door for hours. But as @Paddypaws has suggested, we use Zylkene too. I think I'm very lucky that with such a stressface all the main supplementy things have an effect on her, so I can judge the situation and what's needed with maximum flexibility.
eta - if it helps, the order at which I started using things was Feliway, Zylkene, PetRemedy. With a good few months gaps in between each new addition.



Paddypaws said:


> I do think that the quieter the household, the more likely the cats are to become scared of unusual noises/visitors.


Living alone and generally being a quiet person I'm quite aware of this. I mean, the quietness is something Flicka needs (the failfamily she went to were much louder/ busier), but I'm conscious of making sure she has nice interactions with visitors and that the doorbell isn't a scary thing. I found the radio and a borrowed 'noises' CD really useful over the first few months when I had Flicka because unlike actual real life noises you could set the volume.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> @Jayne31 personally I don't think it's unpleasant but I do know some peope can't stand it! It's .... not quite sure how to describe it ..... 'herby' - a bit of a mix (and I'm sure different people will smell it differently as we're bound to pick up the various ingredients differently).
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that the smell does die down a bit (or maybe you just get used to it!) after a week or so


It definitely settles down. I don't have mine on permanently (only a couple of times a week for an evening), so I notice it whenever it is on. However the smell itself is more... erm, trying to think how to word it. It doesn't cut through as much? I've been told this might have something to do with the stick portion of the thing now being fully infused, while for the first while it's not.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Kim had FIC and Feliway was a great help . It made a noticable difference. I never tried Pet Remedy . I dont think it was available then.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Torin said:


> It definitely settles down. I don't have mine on permanently (only a couple of times a week for an evening), so I notice it whenever it is on. However the smell itself is more... erm, trying to think how to word it. It doesn't cut through as much? I've been told this might have something to do with the stick portion of the thing now being fully infused, while for the first while it's not.


mmmm interesting - do you notice any difference with just having it on periodically rather than all the time @Torin ?

I'm a bit paranoid about leaving the plug ins on now when I'm not here (me being ... me I guess!) which was one of the reasons I stopped - but sure Mia could use the extra help just now

Plumber was here today and the poor button was absolutely terrified when he was here  thankfully she seems OK now but she's mega stress just now for some reason


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm interesting - do you notice any difference with just having it on periodically rather than all the time @Torin ?


Difference in regards to the smell or her behaviour or what? Although having said that I might find it hard to answer because I've never used the PetRemedy 24/7, so I don't really have anything else to compare to...

I don't have any safety concerns about the Feliway being on 24/7 if that helps? Obviously not the same product, but still a plug-in thingy. I do check it pretty frequently when it's running low nearing to needing replacing though, so as to not be in the situation where it's plugged in dry for an extended amount of time.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Torin said:


> Difference in regards to the smell or her behaviour or what? Although having said that I might find it hard to answer because I've never used the PetRemedy 24/7, so I don't really have anything else to compare to...
> 
> I don't have any safety concerns about the Feliway being on 24/7 if that helps? Obviously not the same product, but still a plug-in thingy. I do check it pretty frequently when it's running low nearing to needing replacing though, so as to not be in the situation where it's plugged in dry for an extended amount of time.


Ahhhh sorry I didn't realise you'd never had it on 24/7 - I meant if it'd affected her behaviour / its effectiveness if you'd reduced the time it was on

The plug in things is me ... (I have OCD and sometimes, for no logical or explainable reason, something can just enter my head and I can't 'do' it anymore - I now also have to turn off things like the kettle / toaster / microwave when I go out ... and yet have never done so with any of them in my life before!)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I do think that the quieter the household, the more likely the cats are to become scared of unusual noises/visitors.


Def agree with this - poor Mia was absolutely petrified when the plumber came today  it is very (very) rare that someone she hasn't known for many years comes in the house and, if they do, I would usually leave her in her 'safe room' where she is most comfortable. Unfortunately he needed into all the rooms .....

I've just been to put out my recycling and was hunting in the garage for a bit as was sure I had a Pet Remedy refill in there (found it!) and when I came back in 'mousey' has appeared downstairs. I was literally out for maybe 10 mins so that show's she's pretty upset (it's usually out when I've been out for long periods - although of course, I don't know if she goes for it as soon as I go away). I wish I could break her reliance on it a bit (it's absolutely rank) and despite several attempts at new things (incl the wonderful 'snakey' from @Forester I've had limited success and don't feel I can take it off her when it obviously provides some comfort for her).

Does anyone else have / know anyone whose cat has something they use almost like a security blanket / comforter?

I've stuck it on in the downstairs hall (just beside the stairs so hopefully the smell will go up) as I think it might be too overpowering in her safe room  will see if it helps a bit .....


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say we're a quiet household but we're not noisy either. Clyde doesn't seem to be going into the litter tray as much as he was, but the urine he's passing is still small compared to normal. The vet did say that it may take a week for the antibiotics to get into his system so he may need another week on them.

I've no idea why they are so skitty these days, even the phone ringing tonight made them scarper!! I leave my tv on when I leave for work, it switches itself off after about 3 hours, I also leave a radio on in the kitchen now. 

I've ordered some Beaphar calm spot on so will try this. If I'm being absolutely honest I am getting really upset about Clyde I just want hear his usual wee sound - weird I know.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Not weird at all @Jayne31 we just want them to be happy!


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Your right there @Lilylass. It would be so much easier if they could tell us what was causing things


----------

